# Tranceptor para la banda de los 40 metros



## anthony123 (Ene 27, 2008)

He aki un excelente circuito que tome de una revista que me prestaron! (Saber Electronica)


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 29, 2008)

Alguien se anima a armarlo?


----------



## cooperharris (Feb 8, 2008)

gracias  por  el aporte  anthony, ! , muy bueno   haber si me animo a armarlo!,  estas en todos  los temas del  foro amigo! saludos!


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 9, 2008)

Excelente! Pero antes de motarte con el, (por lo que vi un post tuyo anterior), realiza varios montajes de RF y aprende sus mañas, secretos, truquitos, etc,: todo lo que tengas que saber para poder aventurarte en un gran proyecto como este!


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Feb 9, 2008)

un verdadero quilombo. no me animo. lo vi hace tiempo...


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 9, 2008)

Jejejeje pero es lo mejor, en cuanto a tranceptores!


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Feb 10, 2008)

es muy bueno, ya que al transmitir en banda lateral unica, cubre grandes distancias con muchisima menos potencia que si lo hiciera en am. con 17W en blu , haces la misma distancia que con 100 W en am.
estaria bueno, en lugar de este transceptor tan jodido de armar, hacer un transmisor como los tantos que hay aca de fm, que sea como este en HF y modulacion blu. 
y lo recibis desde 400 km o mas con radios comunes de onda corta, pero con sus osciladores de batido ya armados para poder escuchar correctamente las transmisiones en blu, ya que si no tenes este oscilador, demodula en am, y escuchas el audio del transmisor como si fuera un pato , entendes apenas alguna palabra..


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 10, 2008)

Precisamente es lo que estoy tratando de crear: hacer receptor multibanda en conjunto con un transmisor configurado en HF o en VHF


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Feb 11, 2008)

pero vhf en blu? me dijo un radioaficionado que no se puede modular en banda lateral unica en vhf , solo en onda media y corta . no se por que sera...


----------



## diegoalejandro (Abr 10, 2008)

La porción de 144.060 Khz. a 144.600 Khz. esta autorizada para la transmisión en SSB (Banda Lateral Unica).
La frecuencia de llamada para DX en SSB es en 144.200 Khz.
Hoy en dia no es tan comun encontrar equipos bases multimodos de VHF, una de las razones es el alto costo de los mismos.
Es por esto que para comunicaciones locales la mayoria opta por comprar un equipo movil o un handy en FM. Ademas, como el 90% emplea la banda de 2 metros como un telefono, es favorable una emisión en FM por ser superior a la Banda Lateral en calidad de audio, si bien para comunicaciones a larga distancia y DX es mucho mas beneficioso trabajar en este ultimo. 
Saludos a todos.
Diego


----------



## VichoT (Abr 10, 2008)

Holas.Anthony. ta weno el aporte. aver sime animoa armarlo dentro un par de semanas. antes kero revivir el mio. sacado de un arrl hanbook asi ke kreo ke tb funcionara.  ya ke buscas uno probado prometo poner fotos y el eskematico cuando este listo

te adelanto es un TX para 11 mts. transmision en BLU o AM.20 watios efectivos en AM.(cerca de 80 watios en BLU). lo digo por si te interesa me esperen un mes..(creo ke en ese tiempo lograre hacer algo productivo)

despues leere con calma tu articulo y vere si lo monto (si no corre mi rpoyecto actual lomas probable eske silo haga)

Suerte 

BYE!


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 10, 2008)

Pues me alenta mucho tu mensaje! Muchas gracias!


----------



## diegoalejandro (Abr 10, 2008)

Hola como estas?
Decime que es lo que necesitas exactamente, para que banda y finalidad.
Yo construyo transmisores en AM generalmente a valvulas o por lo menos la etapa aplificadora de RF.
En este momento estoy terminando uno con dos valvulas 807 moduladas por dos 6DQ6. 
El oscilador lo construi con una 6V6, a cristal. Te cuento que solamente utilizo transformador para filamentos de las valvulas, despues para alimentar el resto utilizo un doblador simetrico de linea lo que me da +300 y -300 volt (un poco bastante mas en vacio).
Decime que potencia y banda necesitas trabajar.
Saludos cordiales.
Diego


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 10, 2008)

Amigo aunque sé que las valvulas son una buena opción, para mi no lo es... Prefiero las salidas con MOSFET o algun trt de potencia


----------



## SAM123 (May 6, 2009)

gracias por el aporte creo q el problema es el dinero para costearlo jjeje

segun dicen q este proyecto lo utilizaron en una universidad..


----------



## gabriel7747 (Ago 26, 2009)

lo probare se ve bueno y facil

haz algo de am pues en blu hay gente que no tiene mucha idea de lo que es un transmisor solo lo compran y ya, ademas en am puedes experimentar mucho mas, en ssb necesitaras instrumentos y la estabilidad de frecuencia es algo primordial


----------



## Hernan83 (Feb 18, 2010)

Y alguien armo este transceptor? Se ve muy profesional,estable y compacto,no se si mas adelante armar este o uno de BLU que hay en el foro,alguien lo hace??!!


----------



## crimson (Feb 19, 2010)

Hola Hernán, el transceptor de arriba funciona, pero hoy en día en casi imposible conseguir MC1496 y la salida es a transistor tipo 2SC1969, que actualmente son todos chinos y no anda ninguno. Para 40M se está usando el transceptor "Novicio"
http://gacw.no-ip.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=267:montajeslw3dyl&Itemid=231
que está en este PDF con los siguientes cambios: el OFV es con un resonador de 4 MHz, la FI es de 11,059 MHz y el filtro de salida es de :470pF / 1nF / 470pF y las bobinas de 1,1 uHy. Es más fácil de armar porque están todas las plaquetas y se consigue todo. Saludos C


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 22, 2010)

Ademas, LW3DYL ha empezado a emplear los mosfets (IRF510) en sus diseños de PA. Esto se debe a su disponibilidad, bajo precio y gran rendimiento.


----------



## alexus (Feb 24, 2010)

antony, tengo el articulo del t/rx de 80 metros si lo queres, peroooo....


quien se anima a romper la mala fama de saber???


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 25, 2010)

alexus dijo:


> antony, tengo el articulo del t/rx de 80 metros si lo queres, peroooo....
> 
> 
> quien se anima a romper la mala fama de saber???


 
Mala fama de Saber Electronica?  Pss la verdad que en mi caso personal, no he tenido ningun tipo de problemas con los montajes de esa revista. Los circuitos de Guillermo tienen renombre en la comunidad homebrew y no dudo que ese tranceptor funcione!

Saludos


----------



## crimson (Feb 26, 2010)

Acá hay un blog de uno hecho totalmente casero, con buenos resultados. Saludos C
http://lu5wte.blogspot.com/2009/07/fotos-gacw7-terminado.html


----------



## alexus (Feb 26, 2010)

un frecuencimetro creo que seria de gran ayuda.

el del blog esta lindo! imaginense los resultados que daria con una direccional


----------



## crimson (Feb 27, 2010)

Hola alexus, en la página de Gaby LU5FZ hay una lista de comunicados con el de él y con el de César LU3FID, hechas con antenas comunes. Saludos C
http://www.lu5fz.com.ar/gacw7.htm


----------



## alexus (Feb 27, 2010)

si pude verlo, e incluso mantuvo qso con un colega de aqui nomas, a 30km. 

el tema es que aqui CW no es obligacion saberlo, por ende, no te lo enseñan.
por eso, para empezar me gustaria hacerlo con algo de fonia, creo que el de 80m de lw3dyl me sirve. ¿no?


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 27, 2010)

Si. Creo que lo unico que tendras que comprar son los cristales (y por comodidad). He visto los de 10MHz en varias placas.


----------



## tercel (Mar 4, 2010)

MMMM yo arme ese circuito con el mc1496p y me andubo a la primera despues ise unas modificasiones en el tx parte amp.de rf y saque  al rededor de 7 watt  me dio muchas alegrias ese tranceptor hasta el dia de hoy lo conserbo con la intencion de poner un osilador con pll y quedaria perfecto sin corrimientos de frec. eso si que es ssb transmite en LSB Y USB y cw pero no lo notaron con las personas que comunique ase 2 años  bueno a quien se anime parte a la primera me gustaria tambien poner un filtro 10240 y probar para LSB


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 4, 2010)

Efectivamente, el amplificador de salida puede ser modificado para obtener mayor pontencia. Amigo tercer tercel tengo un esquema del handbook de un estabilizador de frecuencia que no es PLL. Funciona sin agregar mas ruido de fasea la portadora y tiene ALC.

Saludos

Avisame si te intereza.


----------



## tercel (Mar 4, 2010)

interesante anthony123 pues eso controla el transmisor lo puedes publicar??? 
 yo estoy armandoun qrp y me puede servir *
*


----------



## gabriel77sur (Mar 24, 2011)

Hola a todos se que el pos es viejo pero tal vez a alguien le sirva, el receptor publicado anda de dies es una maravilla yo lo arme hace unos dies años atras ya que el autor del mismo es un radio aficionado español ricardo llaurado, en estos momentos no recuerdo su indiocativo, les comento arme tres de estos receptores para distintas bandas 80Mts, 40 Mts y 20 Mts, uno de estos se lo regale a un colega, en la pucblicacion original  tambien venia incluido un tranmisor de dbl con el ci mc1496 para 20 Mts si a alguien le interesa subo fotos de los mismos. 
sludos


----------



## maverick_007 (May 31, 2011)

Hola gabriel77 seria interesante que pudieras publicar esos esquemas yo estoy intentando hacer un transmisor y receptor con el mc1496 para poder entender y ver como funciona esto de la radio difucion.
saludos.


----------



## gabriel77sur (May 31, 2011)

Hola maverik acá te dejo el diagrama del transmisor de DBL con MC1496p el vfo es el mismo que esta publicado acá, te comento el receptor funciona de maravillas con respecto al transmisor casi lo tengo armado solo me queda ajustar.

saludos, gabriel


----------



## ugt (Oct 4, 2011)

excelente transceptor ese con el mc1496p yo lo arme y funciona de maravillas 





este es el que arme en este caso solo la etapa rx


----------

